# Uber cuts another 3,000 Jobs.



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Less than 2 weeks after cutting 3,700 jobs
Uber cuts another 3,000.

This is only Beginning.









Uber Rides were down 80% in April !


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

If they cut down to 100 employees remaining they might be able to make a profit.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Just watch when things go up... they are not gonna hire most of them... they will keep shit lower then usual... no customer service


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Just watch when things go up... they are not gonna hire most of them... they will keep shit lower then usual... no customer service


The Algorithm could do the job of most of Uber Upper Management.


----------



## Teal (Feb 7, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Less than 2 weeks after cutting 3,700 jobs
> Uber cuts another 3,000.


Lets be honest - no one is going to notice the lack of support, given how little they were providing in the first place!

But with that said, it's the beginning of the end - I give Uber another 6 months before the last chair is gone and the music stops playing.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/18/more-uber-layoffs/
I never really call support because it is just soooooooo bad. I doubt this will matter to me. But I'll be pissed if they cut the GLH in my city. In the 2-3 times I have been there, they were actually pretty good.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/18/more-uber-layoffs/
> I never really call support because it is just soooooooo bad. I doubt this will matter to me. But I'll be pissed if they cut the GLH in my city.


Uber Cares !


----------



## soontobeautomated (Apr 4, 2017)

I wonder if who ever signed off on the campaign that launched advising customers "thankyou for not riding (F)Uber" is still popular in Head Office now.

They should keep running it. Its working well.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Let's strike and demand to be employees! LOL.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

EastBayRides said:


> Let's strike and demand to be employees! LOL.


GREAT TIMING.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Less than 2 weeks after cutting 3,700 jobs
> Uber cuts another 3,000.
> 
> *This is only Beginning*.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Yoda is a BAD AYCE! 😆


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> Yoda is a BAD AYCE! &#128518;


I can remember going to the midnight movie to see this - back when Star Wars movies were good enough to be worth the hassle  - and when Yoda got animated for the first time, I yelled out, "get 'em Yoda". :biggrin:


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Less than 2 weeks after cutting 3,700 jobs
> Uber cuts another 3,000.
> 
> This is only Beginning.
> ...


Is anybody really surprised by this?

*Uber is laying off 3,700 and signals more cuts to come*
May 6, 2020 
_
"Uber Technologies Inc. will eliminate 3,700 jobs and permanently close 180 driver service centers, *the first in a series of cost-cutting measures to be announced in the next two weeks* as a response to the coronavirus pandemic."
"...the cuts will come from from community operations and recruiting."_

Still, after the second wave of 3000, this is "only" 25% of their workforce.
Better than some, and worse than other businesses, given the situation.



ANT 7 said:


> But I'll be pissed if they cut the GLH in my city.


During the initial round of layoffs, 180 out of the 450 GLH were shutting down.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Did they lay off these in another Zoom call or try something with a little more heart? Singing telegram perhaps?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

mrpjfresh said:


> Did they lay off these in another Zoom call or try something with a little more heart? Singing telegram perhaps?


Or maybe a bit more direct...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Is anybody really surprised by this?
> 
> *Uber is laying off 3,700 and signals more cuts to come*
> May 6, 2020
> ...


Of Course !

Cut DRIVER SERVICES BY 42 % !


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/18/more-uber-layoffs/
> I never really call support because it is just soooooooo bad. I doubt this will matter to me. But I'll be pissed if they cut the GLH in my city. In the 2-3 times I have been there, they were actually pretty good.


Their phone support really sucks but the nearest GLH is over 100 miles from me so the only way for me to get support is by phone. Not that it is used much or does much good...


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Just watch when things go up... they are not gonna hire most of them... they will keep shit lower then usual... no customer service


Would anyone notice?

.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Now imagine the damage drivers can do to Uber by going on strike for a month.

This is just a sneak peek into the future when Uber drivers unionize.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> GREAT TIMING.
> View attachment 463498


STANDING ON THE DECK OF THE FLAMING SINKING SHIP . . ." ROUGH SEAS WONT SIGNIFICANTLY AFFECT US" !


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN22W17M


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Algorithm went in purge mode? Guess Kashaskjshdjja won’t beat Besos in becoming a trillionaire anytime soon. Kashahakshzk not collecting his quadrillion dollar salary for the remainder of the year to look cool and all. Poor SoftBank.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Stock went up again. Of course!!


----------

